# Star Trek: Drehbuchautor für Quentin Tarantinos Film gefunden



## Darkmoon76 (28. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Drehbuchautor für Quentin Tarantinos Film gefunden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Drehbuchautor für Quentin Tarantinos Film gefunden*


----------



## Orzhov (28. Dezember 2017)

Die Schreiber sagen mir so nichts, aber das könnte wirklich ein interessanter Film werden.


----------



## Kristian (28. Dezember 2017)

3-4 Jahre sind eine verdammt lange Zeit im heutigen Filmgeschäft. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass da nichts draus wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> 3-4 Jahre sind eine verdammt lange Zeit im heutigen Filmgeschäft. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass da nichts draus wird.


Muss es nicht heissen. Zwischen den Trek-Filmen war meistens eine 3-4-jährige Pause. Wenn ST14 2020 rauskäme läge das immer noch im normalen Rhythmus.


----------



## Odin333 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich sage zu einem Tarrantino-Star Trek nach wie vor nein, danke.
ST wurde in den letzten Jahren genug zerfleddert, mit Tarantino würde es zusammen mit Discovery wohl endgültig seine Identität verlieren.


----------



## Holyangel (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde Discovery recht gut. Man muss halt Zugeständnisse an dem heutigen Massenmarkt Geschmack machen, wenn man eine legendäre Serie nach so langer Zeit wiederbeleben will und Chancen beibehalten will, dass es mehr als nur eine Staffel wird.
Lieber gehe ich ein paar Kompromisse ein, habe dann eine neue Serie, im besten Fall sogar noch gute Ableger. Bin aber auch kein Hardcore Trekkie, auch wenn ich alle Folgen aller Serien kenne. (habe so z.b. sonst wenig außerhalb der Serien verfolgt)


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Dezember 2017)

Also nichts gegen Tarantino, aber was der sonst so macht, ist nicht grade passend zu Star Trek. Er macht auch keine schlechten Filme, nur finde ich die völlig überbewertet. Am Ende sind die nämlich alle gleich aufgebaut, nur das Setting ist anders.
Ich sehe schon in Star Trek explodierende Köpfe und mehr Blut als in allen Filmen und Serien zusammen, wenn er Regie führt....


----------



## lars9401 (29. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also nichts gegen Tarantino, aber was der sonst so macht, ist nicht grade passend zu Star Trek. Er macht auch keine schlechten Filme, nur finde ich die völlig überbewertet. Am Ende sind die nämlich alle gleich aufgebaut, nur das Setting ist anders.
> Ich sehe schon in Star Trek explodierende Köpfe und mehr Blut als in allen Filmen und Serien zusammen, wenn er Regie führt....



Vor allem wäre es dann vielleicht der letzte Star Trek, da fast alle am Ende sterben würden.

Selbst wenn Regie und Drehbuch steht, fragt sich noch, ob die alte Crew mitmachen würde.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Dezember 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Vor allem wäre es dann vielleicht der letzte Star Trek, da fast alle am Ende sterben würden.
> 
> Selbst wenn Regie und Drehbuch steht, fragt sich noch, ob die alte Crew mitmachen würde.



Mitmachen müssen die, da sie wohl sicher entsprechende Verträge haben.
Aber ich sehe schon das Tarantino Star Trek in der Kelvin-Zeitlinie beerdigt, weil alle tot sind am Ende. Am besten noch mit aufdringlicher dramatischer Musik und Nahaufnahme der Augenpartien...


----------

